# 1985 BMW 325e mesh rims?



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys i'm trying to figure out if these rims wheel fit my Dime. What do you think?

Pressed Steel Wheel Cast Light Alloy 
5.5 x 14 21.38in 35mm OS 6 x 14 1.38in 35mm OS


----------

